# 16 Port-Swicht oder 2 x 8 Port für Heimnetzwerk?



## switch321 (21. Januar 2013)

*16 Port-Swicht oder 2 x 8 Port für Heimnetzwerk?*

Hallo,

als Netzwerkneuling suche ich nun einen Switch. 12 Netzwerkkabel möchte ich dort anschließen.
Nun meine Frage, was ist besser oder macht mehr Sinn, 2 x 8 Port Switch mit einander zu koppeln oder gleich einen 16 Port Switch zu kaufen?
Ich fang mal an mit meiner Überlegung:

Vorteile von 2 x 8 Port Switch:
- Preisgünstiger
- Redundant (falls einer ausfällt stehen immer noch 8 Ports zur Verfügung)

Nachteil:
- doppelter Stromverbrauch
- 2 Anschlüsse fallen zusätzlich für die Verbindung untereinander weg und stehen nicht für das Netzwerk bereit.

Über Vorschläge freue ich mich.

MfG switch321


----------



## KastenBier (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: 16 Port-Swicht oder 2 x 8 Port für Heimnetzwerk?*

Durch den Betrieb von 2 Geräten erhöht sich überdies die Latenz. Was für ein Netzwerk betreibst du denn zuhause?


----------



## MiToKo (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: 16 Port-Swicht oder 2 x 8 Port für Heimnetzwerk?*

Ich würde sagen, es kommt auf den Aufbau an. Wenn viele Rechner die an dem ersten Switch angeschlossen sind auf mehrere Rechner am anderen Switch zugreifen möchten , kann das Verbindungskabel der beiden Switches als Engstelle fungieren und somit die Bandbreite beschränken.


----------



## Kellerkind79 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: 16 Port-Swicht oder 2 x 8 Port für Heimnetzwerk?*

Ein 16er-Switch ist sicherlich performanter als zwei 8er-Switches. Die Frage ist, ob man diesen Unterschied in einem privaten Heimnetzwerk überhaupt bemerkt.
Ich habe zuhause zwei 5er-Switches aneinander, weil es vom Aufbau her nicht anders geht. Läuft problemlos und die Pings sind auch noch gut.


----------



## Superwip (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: 16 Port-Swicht oder 2 x 8 Port für Heimnetzwerk?*

Die Frage ist: hast du mehr als 7 Geräte mit hohem Datendurchsatz?

Wenn ja solltest du nach möglichkeit auf einen 16er Switch setzen damit der Switch Interconnect nicht limitiert. Ansonsten kannst du auch zwei 8er nutzen, du hängst dann eben alle "wichtigen" Geräte mit hohem Durchsatz (PCs, Router, NAS und Leistungsserver) an den ersten Switch und den Rest (Drucker, Settopboxen, SmartTV, Konsolen, Automatisierungszeug,...) an den zweiten.

Neben der begrenzenden Bandbreite des Switch Interconnect vergrößert jeder Switch auf deiner Verbindung auch die Latenz; wie sehr hängt vom Switch und unter Umständen auch vom Datenaufkommen sowie von der Paketlänge ab, bei normalen Switches und Daten würde ich pessimistisch mit ~1ms rechnen. Bei nur zwei Switches würde ich das für Typische Heimanwendungen aber vernachlässigen.


----------



## fubii (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: 16 Port-Swicht oder 2 x 8 Port für Heimnetzwerk?*

Ich würde es an deiner Stelle einfach erstmal austesten. Bestell dir zwei bei Amazon und guck wie die Geschwindigkeit aussieht. Wenn die Datenraten zu gering sind, dann schickste die innerhalb der zwei Wochen zurück.


----------



## Superwip (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: 16 Port-Swicht oder 2 x 8 Port für Heimnetzwerk?*

Abhängig davon was für Geräte da dranhängen könnte ein worst-Case Test recht aufwendig werden...


----------



## switch321 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: 16 Port-Swicht oder 2 x 8 Port für Heimnetzwerk?*

Habt alle Dank für die hilfreichen Tipps!
Dann wird es wohl doch ein 16 Port. 

Ja was hat man denn zukünftig zu Hause im Netzwerk:
4 x TV & Audio
4 x PC
3 x Überwachungskamera
1 x Beamer & Multimediaplayer
1 x NAS als zentralen Datenspeicher
2 x Drucker
1 x Spielekonsole

Für die Überwachungscam´s wäre wohl PoE sinnvoll, nur 16 Switch mit PoE gibt es erst ab 350,-€ aufwärts!
Nachrüst-Möglichkeiten gibt es auch, wohl aber nur für jeden Port einzeln, oder kann man PoE auch Intern auf 4 Ports durch ein zusätzliches oder kräftigeres  Netzteil nachrüsten?

Gibt es bei den 16x 1000Base-T Switches ab 65,- bis ca. 100,- große Unterschiede?
Macht bei mir Smart managed Sinn?

Folgende Überlegung kommt mir gerade in den Sinn:
Ich schließe 2 X 8 Port Switches (1 x mit PoE und 1 x ohne) an 2 Ports direkt vom Router ohne limitierten Switch Interconnect.
(PCs, Router, NAS und Leistungsserver) an den ersten Switch ohne PoE und den Rest (ÜberwachungsCam´s, Drucker, Settopboxen, SmartTV, Konsolen, Automatisierungszeug,...) an den zweiten Switch mit PoE (4x Ports mit PoE)

Oder ist das keine gute Idee?

Danke für Eure Hilfe
Switch 321


----------



## Superwip (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: 16 Port-Swicht oder 2 x 8 Port für Heimnetzwerk?*



> Ja was hat man denn zukünftig zu Hause im Netzwerk:
> 4 x TV & Audio
> 4 x PC
> 3 x Überwachungskamera
> ...


 
Wenn du zwei 8-Port Switches nimmst solltest du die PCs, den NAS, den Router und eventuell den Beamer (um welchen handelt es sich; braucht der zwingend GBit/s?) an einen Router hängen.

Alles andere ist weniger kritisch und kommt an den zweiten.

Außer vielleicht die Kameras streamen 24/7 mit 1080p



> Für die Überwachungscam´s wäre wohl PoE sinnvoll, nur 16 Switch mit PoE gibt es erst ab 350,-€ aufwärts!
> Nachrüst-Möglichkeiten gibt es auch, wohl aber nur für jeden Port einzeln, oder kann man PoE auch Intern auf 4 Ports durch ein zusätzliches oder kräftigeres Netzteil nachrüsten?


 
PoE ist teuer.

Für 4 Kameras ist Aufrüsten auch nicht wirtschaftlich; ich würde darauf verzichten wenn es aufgrund der Platzierung nicht ein wirklich großer Vorteil ist.



> Ich schließe 2 X 8 Port Switches (1 x mit PoE und 1 x ohne) an 2 Ports direkt vom Router ohne limitierten Switch Interconnect.


 
Das ist ja noch schlimmer- dann bremst schlechtestenfalls auch noch der Router (der Switch Interconnect geht dann über den Router); hat der wenigstens GBit/s Ethernet?

Häng den Switch mit den PCs und dem NAS direkt an den Router und den anderen an diesen dran oder eventuell auch an den Router aber nur wenn der Router GBit/s Ethernet unterstützt.


----------

